# Int Op and Comm Research?



## kas (30 Apr 2005)

I would prefer to be enlisting in the regular forces as an int op, but as I understand it, the only way to get into intelligence (other than through the reserves) is by putting in a couple years in a different trade first and then transfering over. So what I'm looking for right now are other trades that would make good options for those first few years I have to put in doing something else. I've heard combat arms are what they recommend for this, however, I am nearly blind as a bat, so those are kinda... not an option. Any recommendations?

For reference, I have a degree in computer science (application programming and databases) and an extensive background in linguistics (primarily German, some French and Latin). Suggestions don't necessarily need to align with that though. I'm currently working as a computer game developer and finding the corporate programmer thing is really not doing anything for me... hence the interest in a career change.  ;D

The only trade I've come across that sounds like it would provide good relevant skills is comm research. I found some very helpful information about it in the Signals forums but I still have a couple questions. The training sounds quite intensive, which leads me to wonder if it's possible to enlist directly into comm research as a civvie? Or is it another trade similar to int op where you have to put in time first and then transfer into it? And if comm research is open to civilian enrollment, is there a DEO option?

Thanks very much.


----------



## 291er (2 May 2005)

Sounds like the Comm Rsch trade might be the one for you.  We do more of the computer oriented intelligence stuff.  We could definitely make more use of your computer and linguistic skills than Int Ops.  I think that once you get in this trade, you'll find that you won't want to remuster to Int.
As far as the training, yes it is intensive, and you have to wait a long time for your security clearance (sometimes over a year) to complete trades training, but take it from me, it is far worth the wait.  It certainly is possible to come right into comm rsch right off of civvie street, we're not a remuster only trade.  I think the trade is still open at this point, start the recruiting process ASAP though.  I think you'd like this trade and fit in well, feel free to ask away any questions......cheers


----------



## AcornsRus (4 May 2005)

I don't know a LOT about the Comm Rsrch trade, but it was one of the trades I was interested other than Int Op - which is where I ended up.  I was told right off the bat that it is extremely hard to get into - especially off the street.  Take that for what it worth. Obviously, talk to a recruiter to be sure.


----------



## kas (4 May 2005)

Thanks guys. =)


----------



## tikiguy (13 May 2005)

Good to read of someone else with a similar background to mine with an interest in Comm Rsch. Also very good to here from a current 291er a few things about the trade. I'm very much looking forward to getting an offer to join in Comm Rsch.

Funny how many of us programmers have experience or education in other human languages as well.


----------



## kas (14 May 2005)

Not so surprising really, we do deal with languages on a daily basis. Just most of ours have an overabundant fondness for semi-colons. ;D


----------



## 291er (14 May 2005)

Good luck guys, remember to stay the course.  It may take a while to get cleared and qualified, but its worth the wait.  Who knows, I may be your instructor muahahaha.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (14 May 2005)

I spoke to someone who knows a Captain in the Int Branch and he was saying that the Int trade is very stressed right now and if you have the right qualifications the Int Branch may take you through the DEO program.  This is apparantly quite rare but hey, its worth a try if Int is your ultimate goal.


----------



## kas (15 May 2005)

I keep hearing the int trade is very stressed, but according to the data kincanucks posted they're only looking for 9 people this year and they just don't seem particularly willing to let people apply. I would've been happy enlisting as a NCM but my interviewer wouldn't even put that down as a trade option for me. So comm rsch it is... "suitable and competitive". ;D

For reference, the "right qualifications" for going DEO in intelligence include such things as previous (preferably relevant) military experience and/or at least a master's degree in something like international relations or military history. My interviewer looked it up in a reference manual and read the whole list out to me.

I do have another question about comm rsch though. What's the deployment situation like for that trade? Is there much demand for 291ers on deployments or is it primarily a domestic office type job?


----------



## Acorn (15 May 2005)

Are we talking Res here? Reg Int NCM is remuster or CT only, though some officers may be accepted "off the street." Comm Rsch can be recruited off the street, but there is no (or very limited) Res Comm Rsch.

291-ers deploy on virtually every mission, but I can't comment on how often individuals might deploy as it's outside my experience.

Acorn


----------



## kas (16 May 2005)

I'm talking about regular forces.


----------



## 291er (18 May 2005)

Tons of opportunities to deploy, on land and sea, we go everywhere......they're even deploying people who have not finished their QL5.......


----------



## AcornsRus (19 May 2005)

We have guys from our RES INT OP unit deploying all the time after completing their QL4s.  I'm hoping to do so myself in the next year.


----------



## systemdog (23 Jun 2005)

kas said:
			
		

> I keep hearing the int trade is very stressed, but according to the data kincanucks posted they're only looking for 9 people this year and they just don't seem particularly willing to let people apply.



It appears there are personnel from recruiting on here.... can anyone tell me how many (roughly) positions in COMM RSCH they are filling per year?

I am looking to make an educated decision
Cheers


----------



## Est1977 (11 Jul 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29132.0.html

Looks like kinkanucks posted about this earlier this year (see above link), where he lists a larger number of openings in diff. trades. 
Comm Rsch *had* 97 openings, if I understand correctly. This was at the beginning of fiscal year, so I imagine that number is lower by now. I don't kow about previous or future years.

Hope that helps.


----------



## custodes (16 Jul 2005)

By the looks of some of the messages above, some of you appear to be trying to enter directly into the Int trade directly off the street.

Int Op is indeed stressed - we are a growth industry and are getting new positions all the time and the school cannot train fast enough to keep up with both attrition and growth. However, we tend not to recruit from the street - the 9 positions open may be those open to DEO (Direct Entry Officer) from whom we require special skills.

As far as Reg Force Int Ops are concerned, there are two ways to join - CT (Component Transfer) from the Res (especially from Res Int Op) or as a COT (Continuing Occupational Transfer) from another Reg Force trade (note though, you must be at least 5A qual - that is you must be a Cpl)!

Cheers


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jul 2005)

custodes ,
Welcome to army.ca.


----------



## boubou (18 Dec 2007)

Hi guys I finished my 3's last July and I am being deployed august 2008 as a comm.research so don't worry but just make the right choice. AND STAY WHILE WAITING FOR YOUR CLEARANCE ASK FOR COURSES AND SHOW INTEREST.
good luck


----------



## 291er (8 Jan 2008)

Realistically - most Comm Rsch Ops don't deploy that quickly.  So please don't expect to deploy right off the bat.  

Other advice is good though - stick it out - it's worth the wait.  The staff at the school is excellent and there to help.


----------



## amyliak (9 Jul 2008)

Hi Boubou, How long did you wait for your clearance to come through? Do you know how often they are running 291 QL3's? Just received my offer through a Component Transfer from the reserves. My Level 3 was submitted approx. 9 months ago and doesn't seem to be going anywhere.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Jul 2008)

amyliak said:
			
		

> Hi Boubou, How long did you wait for your clearance to come through? Do you know how often they are running 291 QL3's? Just received my offer through a Component Transfer from the reserves. My Level 3 was submitted approx. 9 months ago and doesn't seem to be going anywhere.



If you look up clearances, you will find there are average wait times. And if you did one that goes straight to Lvl 3, which is the habit at your particular unit, that takes even longer. Standard wait time is Apx 3 years.

However, the best way to find out is to contact your Unit Security Clerk, or supervisor. And I'm willing to bet it's still your unit's recruiter.


----------



## Sigger (10 Jul 2008)

BARGE

Not intending to throw anyone off..(MOC 215)
I RX my lvl 3 in 1.5 years. It started in Basic and I got it after my 3's.

OUT


----------



## aussiechangover (11 Jul 2008)

i've been waiting for my clearance for close to 8months now to finish the 291 course but no big deal it will happen when it happens. still looking for that joyride in a sub again will bring back some memories


----------



## romeo 30 (12 Jul 2008)

While i am not a comm research op, i can honestly say that it is a very good trade to get into, and has many technical applications should you wish to discharge years from now. Int is very stressed, alot of operators are deployed overseas or being prepped to go overseas... It is always a good day when Int receives a new recruit, but at this stage in the game it is always good to have one more member to the CF team no matter what the trade. Make your decisions based on what you see as opportunity and not what will get you into the thick of things the quickest, one slow step at a time, these are thinking trades (not to discredit anyone elses trade) not reflex trades.

Good Luck


----------



## twistedcables (19 Jul 2008)

INT is now classified as Direct Entry and no longer restricted to CT's or MOC related conditions.  There are only a few spots left.  This is Reg Forces NCM info - not that much diff with Officer streams.


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Jul 2008)

twistedcables said:
			
		

> INT is now classified as Direct Entry and no longer restricted to CT's or MOC related conditions.  There are only a few spots left.  This is Reg Forces NCM info - not that much diff with Officer streams.



WHAT? are you serious...


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2008)

Whatever.  Both Trades have high failure rates, so it really will be a moot point.  Look at the calibre of Recruits and how they will perform down the road and perhaps all will return to where things were before.  The "experiment" may fail.


----------



## Greymatters (20 Jul 2008)

Unless some hands get in and 'help' people to pass when they shouldnt...


----------

